# Saaler Bodden Ahrenshop, wo sind gute Stellen?



## Angel Luk (21. Januar 2015)

Moin

Ich fahre mitte Juli auf Fischland-Darß, genauer Ahrenshoop. Ich habe eine Fewo genau am Bodden: http://www.fischer-fritz.de/Sauna_%26_Hafen.html .


Dem Haus ist ein kleiner Hafen mit Boot angeglidert. Kann mir jemand eine gute Stelle empfehlen, die mit dem Ruderboot gut zu erreichen ist? Ich habe auch noch überlegt mir ein Sonar anzuschaffen, allerdings sollte das nichtzu teuer sein, da ich es sonst nicht brauche. Ich dachte evt. an dieses hier: http://www.amazon.de/tragbaren-Sonar-Sensor-Fishfinder-Fischfinder-Strahl/dp/B00A64OHFE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1421868646&sr=8-1&keywords=sonar


Taugt das Ding was?


Danke im Vorraus, schonmal.


----------



## A-tom-2 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Saaler Bodden Ahrenshop, wo sind gute Stellen?*

Moin Luk,

ein Echolot brauchst du im Saaler Bodden nicht, zumindest nicht in der Ahrenshooper Ecke. Es gibt da keine Kanten oder Strukturen die besonders interessant sind.
Der kleine Hafen von Fischer Fritz liegt aber schon sehr günstig. Entweder du ruderst von dort gen Süden an das Ende der Bucht, dort ist steiniger Grund, oder du fährst Richtung Ost/Nord-Ost bis zur gewünschten Tiefe. Da ist sandiger Grund und je nachdem, wie weit du rausfährst ist es zwischen 0.5 - 3m tief.

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## Angel Luk (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Saaler Bodden Ahrenshop, wo sind gute Stellen?*

Danke für die super Antwort[emoji106]


----------



## Angel Luk (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Saaler Bodden Ahrenshop, wo sind gute Stellen?*

Moin
Kurze Frage noch, gibt es dort einen Köder der besonders gut auf Hecht und Zander geht ?


----------



## Heidechopper (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Saaler Bodden Ahrenshop, wo sind gute Stellen?*

Ich fahre schon seit Jahren nach Wustrow und angle sowohl vom Boot aus als auch vom Ufer aus. Sowohl mit Gummi oder Dropshot als auch mit Pose und Naturköder. Im Saaler Bodden ist es meiner Meinung nach sehr schwer, einen guten Raubfisch an die Schnur zu bekommen. Posenmäßig und mit Maden oder Wurm waren es bisher hauptsächlich Brassen in allen Größen; einmal auch ein Schwarm kleiner Barsche. In diesem Jahr möchte ich es mal im südlichen Saaler Bodden versuchen; dort soll es etwas besser auf die "Hundezähne" gehen. Mein letzter großer Zander biss übrigens auf Maden unter den Steg am Hafen in Wustrow. 
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Angel Luk (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Saaler Bodden Ahrenshop, wo sind gute Stellen?*

Danke für den Tipp


----------

